# hatred of police



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

what is with people hating "the police force" i know false arrests have have happened etc, mistakes have happened. people have been unfairly ticketed etc etc etc.

this is all fair enough but whenever i have dealt with them it has been a ok experience, pulled for silly things and given a little producer slip rather than points etc .they found my moped being wheeled to the docks after i reported it stolen (admittedly they then didnt charge the guy as he was leaving country anyway :S)

been out with my mate who is a copper and he is constantly getting ****ty looks / has actually been attacked a few times just for being a copper even though he from what i can tell is a fair copper.

thing that gets me though is, theres a proper proper scum bag girl on my facebook constantly constantly slagging off the police her boyfriend has been in trouble with them a few times, her boyfriend has even had fights with them.

there car got broken into last week, first thing they did ? rang the police :S. surely if your gonna attack police cause you hate them that much you shouldnt be ringing them for help :S


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

It isn't all police its the one's that think they are god because they have the power to fine/arrest you that **** most people off. I used to drink with a copper but would happily fight with others. Some think the badge mean's they are better than normal civvie's.


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Any time I've needed their help they've been utter ****e. They seem to be very good at catching and fining people for minor traffic offenses but not much else.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

paulandabbi said:


> It isn't all police its the one's that think they are god because they have the power to fine/arrest you that **** most people off. I used to drink with a copper but would happily fight with others. Some think the badge mean's they are better than normal civvie's.


yer but most "normal" people will never have a genuine problem with the police anyway

^^ been very helpful whenever iv needed them except when they flew the ****s who stole my moped back to there own country


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

gycraig said:


> yer but most "normal" people will never have a genuine problem with the police anyway


Are you implying I am abnormal? lmao only joking mate. No your right but for whatever reasons you may become involved with the police most have a bad attitude and often use excessive force. So they get a bad rep. To me they are the Biggest organised gang in the world! Everyone has their own opinions though.


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

I got arrested for growing a few plants not long ago. No dealing charges whatsoever I got charged with cultivation only but they took about £300 of my money I had in the house and I never heard another word spoken about it. Apparently £300 is too high an amount for any person to have in their posession. Fvcking thieves they are!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

anabolik said:


> Any time I've needed their help they've been utter ****e. They seem to be very good at catching and fining people for minor traffic offenses but not much else.


This. The police is run by politics.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

anabolik said:


> I got arrested for growing a few plants not long ago. No dealing charges whatsoever I got charged with cultivation only but they took about £300 of my money I had in the house and I never heard another word spoken about it. Apparently £300 is too high an amount for any person to have in their posession. Fvcking thieves they are!


would you not rather lose the 300 quid than be in prison right now for dealing ??. although it was wrong for them to take it.

my mate got mugged they took his clothes for examination and he never got them back :S


----------



## foodaddict (Feb 11, 2013)

I like the police myself and have wanted to join the force for last couple of years but GMP aren't recruiting due to David Cammy's cuts.

It's a traditional dislike of authority that causes people to hate the police. Nobody likes being told what to do and having laws enforced upon them. It's the same reason we hate politicians...they pass the laws and exercise authority over us.

Most of us have needed/will need the police one day. It's easy to hate them when they're pulling you over telling you you're driving like an idiot (which you probably are). If your gran gets beat up and mugged and the coppers catch the b*stard who did it, you'll be changing your tune.

I find people who hate the police to be childish. They're the same people who hated the headteacher at school...just because he was the headteacher at school.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Three words

Stop and search


----------



## foodaddict (Feb 11, 2013)

anabolik said:


> I got arrested for growing a few plants not long ago. No dealing charges whatsoever I got charged with cultivation only but they took about £300 of my money I had in the house and I never heard another word spoken about it. Apparently £300 is too high an amount for any person to have in their posession. Fvcking thieves they are!


You broke the law and got caught. Sour grapes.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

not goinna comment on the police force back home as its different circumstances, but ive found the Police in England to be sound...been arrested twice here (one in leeds for a fight we didnt start and one in blackpool for been drunk in public), anyway both sets of coppers were really decent with me etc so no problems...but good and bad in every profession


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

gycraig said:


> would you not rather lose the 300 quid than be in prison right now for dealing ??. although it was wrong for them to take it.
> 
> my mate got mugged they took his clothes for examination and he never got them back :S


That's not the point though is it. If they had no proof I was dealing then they have no right whatsoever to take my money. End of story!


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

foodaddict said:


> I like the police myself and have wanted to join the force for last couple of years but GMP aren't recruiting due to David Cammy's cuts.
> 
> It's a traditional dislike of authority that causes people to hate the police. Nobody likes being told what to do and having laws enforced upon them. *It's the same reason we hate politicians...they pass the laws and exercise authority over us.*
> 
> ...


the main reason people hate politicians is because they think they are above the law and have been known to abuse their power......


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

my hatred for them stems back to when i was 17 and i was arrested and beaten the sh1t out of for refusing to stop eating a pizza, i weighed about 9 stone p1ss wet through and when i look back on it id pretty much call it child abuse. power tripped w*nkers.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

foodaddict said:


> I like the police myself and have wanted to join the force for last couple of years but GMP aren't recruiting due to David Cammy's cuts.
> 
> It's a traditional dislike of authority that causes people to hate the police. Nobody likes being told what to do and having laws enforced upon them. It's the same reason we hate politicians...they pass the laws and exercise authority over us.
> 
> ...


Just a thought but think about the people you have mentioned ie police, politicians and head teachers. They are all very arrogant due to the power they have. Thats why I have my dislike for most of them.


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

What's happened to the police anyway? They're a big too young and too soft due to the pc mob and all of these "Community awareness courses" they're forced to do.

These days you call the cops and you seem to get some skinny fresh rosy cheeked uni graduates who were as nice as pie and were well rehe****d by their "politeness" rulebook

I remember a time when you used to call the cops or "Plod" as they were known then and then you'd get a large group of burly angry and abusive policemen smelling strongly of whisky and cheap cigs/hookers who wouldn't listen to a word you said and who would delight in somehow arresting you the victim for "Being gobby" who would then be worked over at the station with a piece of hosepipe whilst you were covered with a wet blue blanket and then paraded in front of the judge who after asking how did you acquire those two black eyes, broken nose and multiple lacerations as "he fell down the stairs my lord before being fitted up for an armed robbery you didn't do.

Real cops and a real time, i find myself chuckling about the whole saga now:rolleye:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

The police aren't bad, it's the politicians that are. If they actually had to power to do anything, they'd be o.k, but they're pretty much useless in a lot of cases because of red tape


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

foodaddict said:


> You broke the law and got caught. Sour grapes.


So does that mean theft is ok? Say for example I caught you speeding can I take your car? Not being ar$ey it's just your points aren't really correct imo.


----------



## Slater8486 (Jul 14, 2010)

barsnack said:


> not goinna comment on the police force back home as its different circumstances, but ive found the Police in England to be sound...been arrested twice here (one in leeds for a fight we didnt start and one in blackpool for been drunk in public), anyway both sets of coppers were really decent with me etc so no problems...but good and bad in every profession


Am from Blackpool and police did me for pi$$ing in a ally which I wasn't happy about £60 pound fine.

Am here or there to be honest, I don't break the law so I have no contact with them. Was an idiot when I was younger and had run in's... in the past that though!


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

I have two good friends who are cops. Both of them are good folks. But when I'm coming home after a night on the razz it's always PC "Couldn't quite get into serious police work" who walks round the corner....

Chances are the ones that land the sh!t jobs are the sh!t cops


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

anabolik said:


> That's not the point though is it. If they had no proof I was dealing then they have no right whatsoever to take my money. End of story!


300 pound in cash and a fking GROW in the attic would surely be proof ?


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

foodaddict said:


> I like the police myself and have wanted to join the force for last couple of years but GMP aren't recruiting due to David Cammy's cuts.
> 
> It's a traditional dislike of authority that causes people to hate the police. Nobody likes being told what to do and having laws enforced upon them. It's the same reason we hate politicians...they pass the laws and exercise authority over us.
> 
> ...


I agree with you, except the last part. I hated my head teacher because he had a peculiar habit of taking showers with the lads after rugby (even if he was only spectating) and was far too brutal with the cane. To clarify, the two points are not directly connected and he didn't use the cane in the showers, at least as far as I know.


----------



## dsldude (Sep 11, 2008)

anabolik said:


> I got arrested for growing a few plants not long ago. No dealing charges whatsoever I got charged with cultivation only but they took about £300 of my money I had in the house and I never heard another word spoken about it. Apparently £300 is too high an amount for any person to have in their posession. Fvcking thieves they are!


Could you not prove the £300 was not linked to the drugs?, I dont think you can blame the police for seizing all that cash along with the drugs at the time, but if you could show it wasn't linked they should be giving you that back.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Three words
> 
> Stop and search


stop wearing fake tan then ....


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

gycraig said:


> 300 pound in cash and a fking GROW in the attic would surely be proof ?


Then why didn't they charge me with dealing? Thy never even mentioned the money in court it was just bagged up when I was arrested and never spoken of again


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

gycraig said:


> 300 pound in cash and a fking GROW in the attic would surely be proof ?


There is a difference between cultavating and supplying of drugs. Doesn't mean they can steal £300 cash off someone when they can't prove it was drug money as there was no drugs!!!


----------



## jakob (Sep 1, 2012)

I hate the police. Would rather spend their time catching people for minor traffic offenses rather than doing anything useful. Every time I know of someone who has needed their help they have been nothing but useless.


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

anabolik said:


> Then why didn't they charge me with dealing? Thy never even mentioned the money in court it was just bagged up when I was arrested and never spoken of again


Did you ask for it back? Indeed, did you get a receipt for it at the time it was seized?


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

anabolik said:


> Then why didn't they charge me with dealing? Thy never even mentioned the money in court it was just bagged up when I was arrested and never spoken of again


im probably wrong but id consider myself lucky if money went "missing" when they had caught me growing plants in my attic. im not saying they where right to take it its a dick head move.

BUT if they faced the judge with however many plants and a a large amount of cash lieing around the house you would of been a LOT more likely to of been charged with dealing.

paulandabbi, you raid a house with plants in the loft and a LOT of money laying round tell me the first thing you suspect ?. some sly fker HAS nicked it and IS a **** and it WASNT the right thing to do but imo possibly kept anabolic out of prison


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

dsldude said:


> Could you not prove the £300 was not linked to the drugs?, I dont think you can blame the police for seizing all that cash along with the drugs at the time, but if you could show it wasn't linked they should be giving you that back.


How would you go about proving that? Like I said it was never spoken of or mentioned after the arrest.

How much cash am I allowed to have before it becomes suspicious? Baring in mind I had food, bills and rent to pay for without a bank account...

I was let out of jail after the arrest with NO MONEY whatsoever and had to somehow find my way home. Luckily a good mate lived close by and came to pick me up.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

jakob said:


> I hate the police. Would rather spend their time catching people for minor traffic offenses rather than doing anything useful. Every time I know of someone who has needed their help they have been nothing but useless.


the burglar would rather they spent there time catching murderers.

the murderer would rather they caught that **** doing 60 in a 50 zone.

they have to do ALL police work not just the ones that suit the individual

iv heard them taking money off drugdealers/cultivators before. someone i know had 10k in his house when he got arrested dealing cocaine, when he went to court they "allegedly" found 2k and the cocain


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Ian_Montrose said:


> Did you ask for it back? Indeed, did you get a receipt for it at the time it was seized?


I asked for it back when I was let out of jail but they didn't tell me anything. Didn't get any sort of receipt for it.

I wouldn't be so p1ssed off about it if it was all logged down and on the list of allegations against me but it's the underhanded, sneaky way they took it just because they csn.


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

gycraig said:


> the burglar would rather they spent there time catching murderers.
> 
> the murderer would rather they caught that **** doing 60 in a 50 zone.
> 
> they have to do ALL police work not just the ones that suit the individual


I guess also that if they made a policy decision to dedicate all resources exclusively to serious crimes, minor crimes would spiral out of control.


----------



## jakob (Sep 1, 2012)

gycraig said:


> the burglar would rather they spent there time catching murderers.
> 
> the murderer would rather they caught that **** doing 60 in a 50 zone.
> 
> ...


Not talking from experience in regards to traffic violations because I've never been done for speeding or anything. Just every time I/family/friends have needed them they have been useless and fairly hostile at times.


----------



## dsldude (Sep 11, 2008)

Surely its not common to have £300 cash and not have any way to back up how you got it?

wages,benefits, even some sort of proof of selling legal things etc would leave you some proof

to get it back, with the proceeds of crime act they only need to suspect the money

is linked to crime to take it, but you can get it back if thats proven wrong.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

gycraig said:


> im probably wrong but id consider myself lucky if money went "missing" when they had caught me growing plants in my attic. im not saying they where right to take it its a dick head move.
> 
> BUT if they faced the judge with however many plants and a a large amount of cash lieing around the house you would of been a LOT more likely to of been charged with dealing.
> 
> paulandabbi, you raid a house with plants in the loft and a LOT of money laying round tell me the first thing you suspect ?. some sly fker HAS nicked it and IS a **** and it WASNT the right thing to do but imo possibly kept anabolic out of prison


You wouldn't go jail for a few plants. Thats why @anabolik is still out but does catching 1 crime mean another can be commited by the people supposedly enforcing the law that the criminal has broken?


----------



## MNR (Jun 2, 2011)

I've just been given 150h community service 15 months suspended sentence for two years £200 fine and 9pm-7am curfew tag for 4 months! do I hate the police no I was a dick I done something I shouldn't I'm getting punished for it simple as that.

I do however feel they could be a bit more helpful in certain situations.


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

Dont break the law and you'll have no problem with the police.

Simple.


----------



## Athenian (Sep 19, 2012)

One's attitude towards the Police is relative. Those with mostly negative experiences are naturally more likely to be apprehensive towards them, and those who had been treated fairly will most likely not harbour any ill will.

Personally I've dealt with both and I honeslty believe it comes down to the person more often than not; if the guy was a cnut before becoming a Bobby, he was more likely to continue being one, and probably an even bigger one, after he becomes one. I blame the recruitment in this instance, as it's their job to weed out unsocial people with god-complexes.

Anyway, I find the Police to be a necessity, because I don't feel comfortable with the notion of people going around handing out street-justice when altercations take place.


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

anabolik said:


> I asked for it back when I was let out of jail but they didn't tell me anything. Didn't get any sort of receipt for it.
> 
> I wouldn't be so p1ssed off about it if it was all logged down and on the list of allegations against me but it's the underhanded, sneaky way they took it just because they csn.


Depends how long ago it was but you might think about submitting a written request to have it returned. No harm in asking and whilst you don't have receipt there does appear to be documentary evidence that it was taken.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Never had a bad experience with them and certainly don't hate them.. And this is even considering that both my parents have been to prison


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

They've always been useless when I've needed them but a few months ago I got lost and ended up trying to get into my old house after a night out, they arrived very quickly


----------



## Athenian (Sep 19, 2012)

TommyFire said:


> Dont break the law and you'll have no problem with the police.
> 
> Simple.


That's not always the case mate. There's plenty of people getting falsely accused and arrested.


----------



## foodaddict (Feb 11, 2013)

Im a security guard in a department store. I arrest shoplifters ie criminals for a living and deal with the police on a daily basis.

They're by and large decent men and women, with good morals, who are frustrated and at times left powerless by red tape. As they hand out an admittedly useless restorative justice order that their superiors tell them to issue, the piece of scum junkie who just stole £100 worth of stock calls us 'pathetic' and 'petty' and Christ knows what else. Who's pathetic, really?

We English people are obsessed with the underdog. It's all too easy to label the police as bullies who should be 'out there catching the real criminals.' They're human beings like you and me, trying to earn a living. They'd like to do more and make a bigger difference but it's not that easy.


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

MNR said:


> I've just been given 150h community service 15 months suspended sentence for two years £200 fine and 9pm-7am curfew tag for 4 months! do I hate the police no I was a dick I done something I shouldn't I'm getting punished for it simple as that.
> 
> I do however feel they could be a bit more helpful in certain situations.


Reps to you. I thought it was going to be a whine when I started reading your post but good to see you taking responsibility. we all make mistakes. It's how we deal with them that reveals our true character.


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Ian_Montrose said:


> Depends how long ago it was but you might think about submitting a written request to have it returned. No harm in asking and whilst you don't have receipt there does appear to be documentary evidence that it was taken.


Was nearly 9 months ago now. I might write to them and see what they say...not holding out much hope though.


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

If you hate the Police then get your own back and stop breaking the law, that way they will all be made redundant.


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

Athenian said:


> That's not always the case mate. There's plenty of people getting falsely accused and arrested.


and if their innocent have nothing to worry about.


----------



## MNR (Jun 2, 2011)

Ian_Montrose said:


> Reps to you. I thought it was going to be a whine when I started reading your post but good to see you taking responsibility. we all make mistakes. It's how we deal with them that reveals our true character.


Nope no whining I was a Cnut I'm being punished two of my co defendants went to jail for it and other 4 got same sentence as me, so I'm one of the lucky ones. Four months of training hard with going out on the **** not being a distraction and the money I'm going to save by staying in got to look on bright side.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Got stopped the other mornin on my way to the gym, group of blacks nicked a car got out and did a runner by KFC.

Considering I wasn't runnin but fitted the description of black and was a little way away from KFC I found the chopper hoverin above me, man on motor bike and the 2 in the car slightly excessive.

After a good look one of their eyes and a moment of silence as I decided which way I wanted to play it I jus decided to answer their questions then tell them all about themselves

Doin a job... Yes

Wasting time and resources while the real crims are makin their get away... Yes

Do I hate police? No but the majority are shirt fillers and largely useless


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

I don't hate the police, I hate how they go about their business. They are actually given targets each month. Just like a retail shop gives their staff sales targets!

I received proof of this in August last year. Wee old woman downstairs is a bit of a pain in the @rse. Accuses us of having the washing machine on at midnight etc, actually think she's hearing us [email protected] but she's a pest none the less. Has an alcoholic son in his mid 50s and a wee black dog that my 3 year old son is terrified of.

I drive past the alky son and took the wee man out the car, into the block of flats and up the stairs. Alky spots us and let's the dog off the leash once he's at the door, dog bolts up the stairs. Scares the sh1t out of my son and as I'm trying to pick the wee man up, the neighbours son pushes me in the back knocking the wee guy over.

I feel I should highlight that I was on cycle here...

I said "cheers for that @rsewipe" and continued getting the wee chap upstairs, alky spits on the back of my head, punches the back of my head and shouts & swears, tries to kick my son. I turned round and he stopped in his tracks, told him if he took one more step I'd break him in half, couldn't really do anything else with my three year old son watching which I'm sure you all can agree on. Got into the house, told the mrs who then phoned the police. Cops came, took swabs on the spit, statements and lifted him. Came back and lifted me 6 hours later, charge me with a domestic & breach of the peace, 2 charges, neighbour gets charged with a domestic disturbance, that's 1 charge.

Held overnight, into the reliance van in the morning, down to the cells under the court amongst the utter scum of society. Was there 5 hours when my appointed solicitor comes and speaks to me, of course I'm fcuking raging at this point, got an absolute discharge and went home.

Missed that day at work so solicitor filed for wrongful arrest and loss of earnings. Turns out the arresting officer was two domestics away from his quarterly target and one breach of the peace away from his monthly target. This came from the mouth of my solicitor. I got my letter of apology etc and the restraining order for the alky son that my solicitor pushed for. Not allowed within 20 metres of the main door to the flats.

To this day I still don't know how anyone could be charged for anything for being punched and spat on. My advice to anyone is to not involve the police in anything, you'll only get burned


----------



## Athenian (Sep 19, 2012)

TommyFire said:


> and if their innocent have nothing to worry about.


The majoiryt of the times yes, but sometimes they get treated really badly, have their names dragged through the mud and get ostracised as a result. Try being accused of rape or child molestation. Even if the 'victim' recants and the charges are dropped, tons of people will either still think you did it or never trust you to be around them or their kids ever again.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Breda said:


> Got stopped the other mornin on my way to the gym, group of blacks nicked a car got out and did a runner by KFC.
> 
> Considering I wasn't runnin but fitted the description of black and was a little way away from KFC I found the chopper hoverin above me, man on motor bike and the 2 in the car slightly excessive.
> 
> ...


Black guy..yes

Fried chicken shop...yes

Must've been you


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

I am pro police. I love them


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Every time i've met someone who unconditionally hates the police. They are typically some society should hate. Normally vile people who should have an issue with the police because, they are probably in need of being picked up by them.

That and angry middle class white teenagers who listen to too much hip hop


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Actually I changed my mind they're not useless they're a joke.

In Northampton you'll see about 10 of them doin fuk all but 1 of them has a cam on a tripod filmin ****. @L11 Have you seen this fukrey?

People fightin and ****in on the street and they do nuthin but roll camera.

Minor fisticuffs in a club and they want CCTV

Massive brawl and you don't see them for dust


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Super_G said:


> I don't hate the police, I hate how they go about their business. They are actually given targets each month. Just like a retail shop gives their staff sales targets!
> 
> I received proof of this in August last year. Wee old woman downstairs is a bit of a pain in the @rse. Accuses us of having the washing machine on at midnight etc, actually think she's hearing us [email protected] but she's a pest none the less. Has an alcoholic son in his mid 50s and a wee black dog that my 3 year old son is terrified of.
> 
> ...


Your. A better man then me, he would've got booted


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Super_G said:


> I don't hate the police, I hate how they go about their business. They are actually given targets each month. Just like a retail shop gives their staff sales targets!
> 
> I received proof of this in August last year. Wee old woman downstairs is a bit of a pain in the @rse. Accuses us of having the washing machine on at midnight etc, actually think she's hearing us [email protected] but she's a pest none the less. Has an alcoholic son in his mid 50s and a wee black dog that my 3 year old son is terrified of.
> 
> ...


its word vs word tho isnt it.

my cousin spent a night in a cell for ALLEGEDLY beating his girlfriend, she got on top of him in his sleep drunk with a fking knife after deciding he was cheating on her. he shoved her off ran for the door she went to stab him he grabbed the knife cutting his hand and in the end resorting to CLIMBING out of the window with defensive wounds she then called the police saying he had attacked HER and she had grabbed the knife for self defence (dont believe this for a second) the only marks she had where a bruise on the wrist on the opposite hand to my cousins cut one.

he spent the night in prison, silly **** is back with her as well

surely the spit in your hair would be classed as assault ?


----------



## foodaddict (Feb 11, 2013)

Athenian said:


> The majoiryt of the times yes, but sometimes they get treated really badly, have their names dragged through the mud and get ostracised as a result. Try being accused of rape or child molestation. Even if the 'victim' recants and the charges are dropped, tons of people will either still think you did it or never trust you to be around them or their kids ever again.


It is the legislation at fault here. Not the police who are interpreting the legislation.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Breda said:


> Actually I changed my mind they're not useless they're a joke.
> 
> In Northampton you'll see about 10 of them doin fuk all but 1 of them has a cam on a tripod filmin ****. @L11 Have you seen this fukrey?
> 
> ...


i got pulled over at club closing time by a dog van, a police van, a undercover car and a normal car. must of been at least 6-7 officers to pull me over for "drink driving" when i hadnt touched a drop.

we had a MASSIVE fight kick off outside our club, bout 20 lads from our home town and 4 lads from manchester who had been buying champagne all night / getting lucky with the ladies, were attacked by about 20 lads. ALL the bouncers came running over from different clubs to protect the lads even tho its not there job, called the police and ambulance an ambulance came bout 15 minutes later and a police van 30 minutes later

amazing they can "gather the troops" for a lad they think is drink driving because hes not indicating /accelerating harshly on a empty fly over. but when people could die there no where to be seen.

still dont blame the individual officer tho its the system


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

gycraig said:


> its word vs word tho isnt it.
> 
> my cousin spent a night in a cell for ALLEGEDLY beating his girlfriend, she got on top of him in his sleep drunk with a fking knife after deciding he was cheating on her. he shoved her off ran for the door she went to stab him he grabbed the knife cutting his hand and in the end resorting to CLIMBING out of the window with defensive wounds she then called the police saying he had attacked HER and she had grabbed the knife for self defence (dont believe this for a second) the only marks she had where a bruise on the wrist on the opposite hand to my cousins cut one.
> 
> ...


Exactly mate, the DNA proof is classed as assault and spitting has its own class charge too, mabye someone can shed light on this?

It was two statements to one, his and his mothers who was in the house, I went nuts at this. If his relatives statement, especially when she was behind a closed door and clearly a lying cow counts, then they should have taken a statement from my three year old. Sounds a silly argument but he would have said the guy spat, punched and kicked. It's an absolute joke,

I trust the police as much as I trust a bareback prostitute


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

zack amin said:


> Black guy..yes
> 
> Fried chicken shop...yes
> 
> Must've been you


That must have been their thought process

Imagin robbin someones car and stoppin off for some chicken before doin a runner


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Breda said:


> That must have been their thought process
> 
> Imagin robbin someones car and stoppin off for some chicken before doin a runner


dunno seems clever to me

"just cause im black and eating chicken does not mean im a car thief"


----------



## Athenian (Sep 19, 2012)

foodaddict said:


> It is the legislation at fault here. Not the police who are interpreting the legislation.


Not true mate, the Police have the right to exercise discretion and so do the prosecutors (be it the CPS, the Procurator Fiscal etc). If the Police find that basic elements of the crime are lacking, they can chose to not arrest someone. Some times they arrest out of genuine concern for the public's wellfare, others because they have a prejudice against the person or the socio-economic or racial group they belong to.

It the end it becomes down to the person the Police Officer is inside. The badge doesn't rule over the mind and heart.


----------



## wezo (Jun 12, 2009)

All coppers were bullied at school

thats why there such cnuts to us now..


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Since I moved to Warrington I they always seem to stop me if there behind me,

This has not happend for a good 4/5 yrs since I used to get stopped pretty frequent


----------



## corporates (Nov 12, 2006)

I don't hate them, although i did have a run in with one a few months ago when the eldest step kid (he's 16) decided to go back and live with his dad and older sister( shes 19) after i gave him an ultimatum. The lad sent his sister, her boyfriend and his mother round to collect his ventolin inhalers, which he hasn't used in over two years and didn't have any of anyway.

They turned up kicking off and being abusive, copper comes alone ten minutes later, i invite him in cos my mrs had called em cos the 3 people that turned up ten minutes before were kicking off and making threats.

Turns out the dad had rung the coppers before anyone turned up and said i was kicking off...lol so the copper starts getting all shirty with me, i asked him quite forcefully to leave my house, he said not to talk down to him, i said you are in my house which i invited you into, he slammed my dining room door in my face, so i opened it and raised my voice telling him to leave. Got his number.

Called the station to complain, they hung up, called again, they hung up, called again and said please dont hang up again, the woman said i never hung up on you before, so how did she know i had been hung up upon before?

Anyway, she said a sargeant would ring back, i waited until i knew it wasnt long before shift change and rung back, this time they said they would get the next sarge to ring. He did, he came round.

He was nice, polite and listened, and had all the call logs and times.

He said that there were two officers that came into my property and they could back up each others story that i was being aggressive towards them, this was until i showed him my cctv footage!!!One officer on his own, all timed and dated.

The copper was made to come back and apologise to me, which he did.


----------



## foodaddict (Feb 11, 2013)

Athenian said:


> Not true mate, the Police have the right to exercise discretion and so do the prosecutors (be it the CPS, the Procurator Fiscal etc). If the Police find that basic elements of the crime are lacking, they can chose to not arrest someone. Some times they arrest out of genuine concern for the public's wellfare, others because they have a prejudice against the person or the socio-economic or racial group they belong to.
> 
> It the end it becomes down to the person the Police Officer is inside. The badge doesn't rule over the mind and heart.


For the record,I despise the rule that allows a person accused of rape to be named, but allows the accuser to remain anonymous.

I'm not aware for the level of evidence needed to arrest someone for a rape offence. But bear in mind we are talking about an ARREST here, not a charge. People get arrested for crimes they haven't commtted all the time. If it helps to whittledown a suspect list by process of elimination,it could be argued the arrest was a successful one.

If we're talking about someone being arrested for rape and named and shamed in a local paper,surely the problem lies withthe press/freedom of speech laws? And not the officers who have sufficient evidence to arrest someone for an offence as serious as rape (even if they turn out to be wrong,they obviously had good enough reason at the time?) Or amI just misinterpreting your post? Apologies if I am.


----------



## Athenian (Sep 19, 2012)

foodaddict said:


> I'm not aware for the level of evidence needed to arrest someone for a rape offence. But bear in mind we are talking about an ARREST here, not a charge. People get arrested for crimes they haven't commtted all the time. If it helps to whittledown a suspect list by process of elimination,it could be argued the arrest was a successful one.


The level of evidence differs from jurisdiction to jurisdiction. In England it well be different from what it is in Scotland. Besides, I used the crime of rape as an example of one which is very difficult to prove or disprove and the accusation alone can ruin an innocent person's life.

The bottom line is, if the Police make an arrest on very weak evidence they are making a judgement call, and sometimes it's bad judgement, soemtimes it's good. However, that doesn't mean much to the poor sob that's innocent but happened to be caught up in the public outcry because the media were broadcasting the circumstances of the crime in such a way as to put pressure on the police to make an arrest.

it also depends on the complainant and the accused. If I'm some poor kid from a council estate and I'm accused of raping some prissy rich girl from a private school or who goes to Oxford or Cambridge and her daddy's mates with an MP or local council-man, it's not very likely I won't get arrested even before the day is done, regardless of the evidenciary strength of the case.

Anyway, we 're getting off track. I still maintain that as someone who works in the justice system, from the legal aspect of it, I can attest to plenty of mistakes made. My contention is that these mistakes are often the result of personal prejudice in the case of the police, and by that I mean the guy can just be one sour cnut with nothing better to do than to bully the public.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

jakob said:


> I hate the police. Would rather spend their time catching people for minor traffic offenses rather than doing anything useful. Every time I know of someone who has needed their help they have been nothing but useless.


The thing is though, if you look at the statistics from RTA's and careless driving in 2008 there were 2,500 odd deaths. Compared to only 700 homicides! If everyone drove sensibly and with the rules set out then they wouldn't need to chase drivers!



Breda said:


> Got stopped the other mornin on my way to the gym, group of blacks nicked a car got out and did a runner by KFC.
> 
> Considering I wasn't runnin but fitted the description of black and was a little way away from KFC I found the chopper hoverin above me, man on motor bike and the 2 in the car slightly excessive.
> 
> ...


That's just proactive policing. If you matched the description and were in the rough area why wouldn't they stop and ask you questions. The old saying of "you don't know unless you ask" seems apt. Also I doubt the helicopter was just for you, I imagine that they were using it to try and find the suspects!! Plus if you were one of the suspects and they didn't stop you and you got away and it was later found out, they'd be equally criticized for not doing their job properly.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

mikep81 said:


> The thing is though, if you look at the statistics from RTA's and careless driving in 2008 there were 2,500 odd deaths. Compared to only 700 homicides! If everyone drove sensibly and with the rules set out then they wouldn't need to chase drivers!
> 
> That's just proactive policing. If you matched the description and were in the rough area why wouldn't they stop and ask you questions. The old saying of "you don't know unless you ask" seems apt. Also I doubt the helicopter was just for you, I imagine that they were using it to try and find the suspects!! Plus if you were one of the suspects and they didn't stop you and you got away and it was later found out, they'd be equally criticized for not doing their job properly.


Can imagine it.

"yer we walked past 3 black people wearing hoodies but didn't wanna seem racist"


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Breda said:


> Actually I changed my mind they're not useless they're a joke.
> 
> In Northampton you'll see about 10 of them doin fuk all but 1 of them has a cam on a tripod filmin ****. @L11 Have you seen this fukrey?
> 
> ...


I haven't seen this but somehow it doesn't actually surprise me to be fair.. One man nicks a Dyson from my shop and dusses and they wanna send CID round with 20 minutes, yet when I actually apprehended someone they took an hour.


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

I have nouthing against them tbh were be pretty ****ed if they wernt around


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Have absolutely nothing against them whatsoever. As with every profession you get some right dickheads that work in there but let's be honest if there were no police we'd all be ****ed.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

gycraig said:


> i got pulled over at club closing time by a dog van, a police van, a undercover car and a normal car. must of been at least 6-7 officers to pull me over for "drink driving" when i hadnt touched a drop.
> 
> we had a MASSIVE fight kick off outside our club, bout 20 lads from our home town and 4 lads from manchester who had been buying champagne all night / getting lucky with the ladies, were attacked by about 20 lads. ALL the bouncers came running over from different clubs to protect the lads even tho its not there job, called the police and ambulance an ambulance came bout 15 minutes later and a police van 30 minutes later
> 
> ...


That's probably more to do with an in-balance of distribution of resources more than anything. You happened to be driving as they didn't have much one, and when the fight kicked off that you mentioned they were probably over stretched. Having worked the door and now working in CP and liaising with the Police on a regular basis I'd say that's probably the cause.

I had a massive fight kick off once in a pub I was working, 5 big lads beating the hell out of 1 guy as I pulled the guy they were beating to safety he tried stabbing me in the face with a knife he had on him (more to do with him being disorientated). After disarming the knife from him he then tried to grab a bottle and get me with that. What did the Police send, two (rather hot I might add) police women. When they turned up I asked where the rest were and they said they were it, and after I pointed out to them the group of lads that they needed to arrest they radioed for more back up. After 20 mins more police turned up. The reason the women were sent was because the rest of the officers in that area happened to be dealing with a domestic assault case at the same time and these two females were the only two available, and one of the female officers, who misunderstood my reason for enquiring why they were sent when I clearly stated a full description of the people needing to be detained, said "If we hadn't of sent anyone we would have been criticised for not responding"! But like has been said you get good and bad in all walks of life. 2 police officers that I deal with regularly take their unmarked cars up the motorway flat out just for a laugh (or so they say), now whether they genuinely do that or are just saying it to brag doesn't matter, because either way is unprofessional with the former being bloody dangerous!


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

Can't live with them can't live without them most police are kids who were bullied at school on a power trip only a few old style police I have respect for the rest just see it a well paid job in a **** economy


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

Because they made me peel off my tints


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Little stu said:


> Can't live with them can't live without them *most police are kids who were bullied at school* on a power trip only a few old style police I have respect for the rest just see it a well paid job in a **** economy


That's a bit of a generalisation don't you think? Or do you have proof of this?


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

mikep81 said:


> That's a bit of a generalisation don't you think? Or do you have proof of this?


I work the doors mate **** job I know but if the police are needed there's always a 9 stone copper sent who's uniform doesn't even fit properly and they either sh1t themselves or do more harm than good what ever happend to the 6 foot bricks sh1t house cops people just laugh at the police today but as I said it would b a poor state without them


----------



## Slater8486 (Jul 14, 2010)

My hatred of the police started a while back, my name is Ram Job Hon and I was a former Special Forces soldier and I fought in Afghanistan and won plenty of prestigious Medals, but my time in Afghan still haunts me.

As I came to Moss Side, Manchester to visit a friend, I was guided out of the town by an power trip police officer who insulted me, but what this police officer didn't know that his insult angered me to the point where I became violent. I was arrested, and taken to the local jail. Once there, they tried to cleaned me, shave me and they assaulted me!! I couldn't take it and my war skills took over and I snapped so I beat a few of them up and escaped. I managed to steal a motorbike and make my way to the forest to try to escape from the Police who wanted to deal me real damage.

In the Forrest I took all the police officers down using my skills I learnt as a fighting machine using only a nice and mother nature! I tied a red ribbon round my head and had lost control! The only thing that manage to bring me in and calm me down was my commanding officer, Colonel Lamas Truant Emu. He saved both the police department and me before the situation got even more out of hand.

I have had other dilemmas in Vietnam, Afghan and Burma.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Id love to know how many of these police stories are true.

I have a lot of respect for the police, I wanted to join a police force myself but unfortunately for years they didnt have openings so it never happened.

One thing I'd like to know is why people give our military lads and ladies so much slack when fighting abroad (rightly so), and moan about lack of equipment etc and turn a blind eye when they do something wrong I.e beat or shoot civilians but NEVER give the police any slack who are suffering as well equipment wise etc when they get something wrong despite them fighting an internal war agaonst gangs, crime and so on with their hands tied?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

I don't hate the people themselves but I utterly loath everything the police force stands for. They have complete control over you and there is absolutely nothing you can do about it. If they wanna take you then they can and will, whether you are innocent or not, and what happens if you resist.. oh you get a jab in the stomach and nice fine to pay. Its barbaric and It frustrates me no end that people accept and even praise the police force.

And before everyone starts flaming and quoting me with **** like "oh look at all the good they do" etc.. I don't care. Ian huntly was also a good janitor.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Slater8486 said:


> My hatred of the police started a while back, my name is Ram Job Hon and I was a former Special Forces soldier and I fought in Afghanistan and won plenty of prestigious Medals, but my time in Afghan still haunts me.
> 
> As I came to Moss Side, Manchester to visit a friend, I was guided out of the town by an power trip police officer who insulted me, but what this police officer didn't know that his insult angered me to the point where I became violent. I was arrested, and taken to the local jail. Once there, they tried to cleaned me, shave me and they assaulted me!! I couldn't take it and my war skills took over and I snapped so I beat a few of them up and escaped. I managed to steal a motorbike and make my way to the forest to try to escape from the Police who wanted to deal me real damage.
> 
> ...


Link to news article or noRambo


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

This thread has been done to death, and the below has been proven by members posts previously.

A majority of people on here have gripes with the police because they have been caught commiting crimes (any level of crime) or and have a lifestyle where they are interacting with police on a regular basis. This regular interaction rubbs off on both parties, thus a bad relationship ends up being created and these people see the police for only being out to get them and being [email protected], when infact if they changed their ways it would be quite the opposite, and similarly if the police weren't dealing with these same people on a regular basis for petty things, who don't appreciate whats being done for them.

Normal people rarely have interaction with the police & when they do need the service its genuine, respect and appreciation is held and cops have a sense of job satisfaction which can't be said for the above.

Its a vicious cycle


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Slater8486 said:


> My hatred of the police started a while back, my name is Ram Job Hon and I was a former Special Forces soldier and I fought in Afghanistan and won plenty of prestigious Medals, but my time in Afghan still haunts me.
> 
> As I came to Moss Side, Manchester to visit a friend, I was guided out of the town by an power trip police officer who insulted me, but what this police officer didn't know that his insult angered me to the point where I became violent. I was arrested, and taken to the local jail. Once there, they tried to cleaned me, shave me and they assaulted me!! I couldn't take it and my war skills took over and I snapped so I beat a few of them up and escaped. I managed to steal a motorbike and make my way to the forest to try to escape from the Police who wanted to deal me real damage.
> 
> ...


Look we know that that's just a rehash of the Rambo: First Blood film, I suspect something deeper is going on here. I suspect that by typing out that story and swapping a few latter in John Rambo and other characters names that you are trying to detract from the fact that this story is probable true and you're trying to conceal who you really are, and I beleive that you are.............................

The Only and Only

*GYM GYM?!* is this why you have been gone from us for so long??


----------



## Slater8486 (Jul 14, 2010)

Haha I have been busted :lol:


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> I don't hate the people themselves but I utterly loath everything the police force stands for. They have complete control over you and there is absolutely nothing you can do about it. If they wanna take you then they can and will, whether you are innocent or not, and what happens if you resist.. oh you get a jab in the stomach and nice fine to pay. Its barbaric and It frustrates me no end that people accept and even praise the police force.
> 
> And before everyone starts flaming and quoting me with **** like "oh look at all the good they do" etc.. I don't care. Ian huntly was also a good janitor.


Not complete control, really! In fact some, in particular Mark Button, argue that the growing pluralisation and fragmentation of policing has challenged the public police's claim to be the primary policing force!


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

Slater8486 said:


> Am from Blackpool and police did me for pi$$ing in a ally which I wasn't happy about £60 pound fine.
> 
> Am here or there to be honest, I don't break the law so I have no contact with them. Was an idiot when I was younger and had run in's... in the past that though!


You did break the law.... ****ing in the street isnt allowed


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

lxm said:


> This thread has been done to death, and the below has been proven by members posts previously.
> 
> A majority of people on here have gripes with the police because they have been caught commiting crimes (any level of crime) or and have a lifestyle where they are interacting with police on a regular basis. This regular interaction rubbs off on both parties, thus a bad relationship ends up being created and these people see the police for only being out to get them and being [email protected], when infact if they changed their ways it would be quite the opposite, and similarly if the police weren't dealing with these same people on a regular basis for petty things, who don't appreciate whats being done for them.
> 
> ...


As explained in my pm mate, this post is completely false.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

a.notherguy said:


> the main reason people hate politicians is because they think they are above the law and have been known to abuse their power......


Having power is an abuse of power


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

The notion that "if you are innocent then you don't need to worry" is utterly moronic.

I'm not a cow.. so I shouldn't have to worry about the morality of the halal slaughter house.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> As explained in my pm mate, this post is completely false.


As you explained in your pm, someone reported you for a serious crime and the officers whom the report was made to have to act by law, especially with those certain circumstances. You were *detained* for a temporary time under 'suspicion of' because the officers at that point didnt have enough evidence to *arrest* you.

The Detention is decided on the amount of evidence against someone, it allows for the suspect to be held whilst interviewed, other evidence collected etc (such as statements, dna, cctv) You were detained and the officers investigated the *allegation* which failed to produce any evidence, you were then released.

They carried out there duty and job, the same would have happend if you had reported the other party for the same offence.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

I love these threads, brings out the clever side in people 

If someone said a group of white guys beat them up on a night out, so all white people are cvnts, then they would be making a stupid generalisation and called racist.

People seem to forget that the police has a wide range of people, some d1cks and others not. They also seem to forget that the police have their hands tied with stupid legislation and limited resources.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

lxm said:


> As you explained in your pm, someone reported you for a serious crime and the officers whom the report was made to have to act by law, especially with those certain circumstances. You were *detained* for a temporary time under 'suspicion of' because the officers at that point didnt have enough evidence to *arrest* you.
> 
> The Detention is decided on the amount of evidence against someone, it allows for the suspect to be held whilst interviewed, other evidence collected etc (such as statements, dna, cctv) You were detained and the officers investigated the *allegation* which failed to produce any evidence, you were then released.
> 
> They carried out there duty and job, the same would have happend if you had reported the other party for the same offence.


But your are arrested on suspicion of and then detained/remanded whilst evidence is gather. If enough evidence is gathered you are charged with the offence not arrested then for it. If they don't gather enough evidence you are realised without charge. Excuse me if I am wrong on that one.


----------



## Armz (Mar 20, 2012)

Mixed emotions for me when it comes to the police. Used to get the trap kicked out of me when I was a kid by coppers who used to patrol our council estate . Once got knocked sensless by two officers when I was onmy way home from the chippy with tea for the family . I was only 14 and never had a proper punch off a grown man.

I think they saw me as just another scummy council estate kid that used to cause them grief . On the other hand , today I'm seen as the total opposite and whenever I've needed their assistance they've been generally helpful.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

anabolik said:


> I got arrested for growing a few plants not long ago. No dealing charges whatsoever I got charged with cultivation only but they took about £300 of my money I had in the house and I never heard another word spoken about it. Apparently £300 is too high an amount for any person to have in their posession. Fvcking thieves they are!


Morally wrong yes and probably not uncommon. But if i was you I'd be grateful they decided to keep a couple of quid rather than trying to get me done for dealing.

Out of curiosity, was the money related to plant growing?


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

i deal with the police a lot through work as with all walks of life some are easy to get along with others dont rearly care that much and some our out to get us.i have had to deal with them in a few personal things my flat fire and they seemed quite sympathitic.i have also had to go down the station a few times for work and have the odd telling off and found it to be like being back at school.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

IGotTekkers said:


> Having power is an abuse of power


what about having the power of greyskull?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

lxm said:


> As you explained in your pm, someone reported you for a serious crime and the officers whom the report was made to have to act by law, especially with those certain circumstances. You were *detained* for a temporary time under 'suspicion of' because the officers at that point didnt have enough evidence to *arrest* you.
> 
> The Detention is decided on the amount of evidence against someone, it allows for the suspect to be held whilst interviewed, other evidence collected etc (such as statements, dna, cctv) You were detained and the officers investigated the *allegation* which failed to produce any evidence, you were then released.
> 
> They carried out there duty and job, the same would have happend if you had reported the other party for the same offence.


What makes any of the above ok?? What makes it moral, what makes it acceptable? They were not waiting to gather evidence, they were trying screw money out of me by trying to get me to plead guilty (without even having an interview) to get their £80 fine. When I said "no I'm not paying it, let's go to court" all of a sudden there was no problem and I was free to go. The whole policing and judicial system is corrupt, barbaric, immoral and I could go on and on. Anyone that thinks it's a system that works or even deserves respect has a very simple understanding of social science.. and just a small brain in general imo.


----------



## Slater8486 (Jul 14, 2010)

Big Kris said:


> You did break the law.... ****ing in the street isnt allowed


I know and my excuse at the time was Dogs pi$$ in the street, I was very drunk though!


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

try living life without the police !!!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> But your are arrested on suspicion of and then detained/remanded whilst evidence is gather. If enough evidence is gathered you are charged with the offence not arrested then for it. If they don't gather enough evidence you are realised without charge. Excuse me if I am wrong on that one.


Thats what I said, the 'suspicion of' is technically a detention with a limited time period afixed to it, an arrest has no time limited period.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

lxm said:


> Thats what I said, the 'suspicion of' is technically a detention with a limited time period afixed to it, an arrest has no time limited period.


"As you explained in your pm, someone reported you for a serious crime and the officers whom the report was made to have to act by law, especially with those certain circumstances. You were detained for a temporary time under 'suspicion of' because the officers at that point didnt have enough evidence to arrest you."

This is what you stated I was just stating that a person is under arrest on suspicion of the alleged offence and then once evidence is gather he/she is then either charge with the offence or released. I am merely pointing out that a person is arrested not just detained.


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

I don't hate them, I think there are some great ones, many average ones and a few bad eggs

I have only needed the police once in urgency (when a bloke in the street right outside my house pulled a knife on me), they were there in 2 minutes tops. Long story short I saw some random middle aged chav kick a car wing mirror off for no reason, just in the middle of the day when I was out the front of my house. I then said "what you doing" kind of thing and it escalated to him pulling a knife, i backed off and he walked off then I rang coppers

only other time a young lad kicked my car headlamp in during a street argument with his gf.... police arrested him and put note through my door which i found the next morning. he got done for it and had to pay me back, it was £40 and ive had two or three installments from the courts of about three quid lol


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

haza1234 said:


> Why??? Cause there massive C*unts! (not all but some) heres a story.....
> 
> When i was 15years old i went out with a few mates we used play sports on a field at the back of the local pub, Id say there was probably around 8 of us there that night, anyway a riot van pulled up this one officer got out and come onto the field he told me and my mates to stand in a line he then kicked my one mate in the back whilst holding hes police dog,
> 
> ...


You're right. Does sound like a story.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> This is what you stated I was just stating that a person is under arrest on suspicion of the alleged offence and then once evidence is gather he/she is then either charge with the offence or released. I am merely pointing out that a person is arrested not just detained.












its technically a detention, just like scottish section14.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Got arrested when I was 16 or 17, and during the interview the copper was writing on a bit of paper telling me what to say, he was obviously one of the good ones.


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

MF88 said:


> Got arrested when I was 16 or 17, and during the interview the copper was writing on a bit of paper telling me what to say, he was obviously one of the good ones.


It really depends what he wrote. If the phrase "it's a fair cop guv" featured, he may not have been quite as good as you were led to believe.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

lxm said:


> Thats what I said, the 'suspicion of' is technically a detention with a limited time period afixed to it, an arrest has no time limited period.


Seems Bollox I can have my freedom /time taken away so they can gather evidence.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

mikep81 said:


> The thing is though, if you look at the statistics from RTA's and careless driving in 2008 there were 2,500 odd deaths. Compared to only 700 homicides! If everyone drove sensibly and with the rules set out then they wouldn't need to chase drivers!
> 
> That's just proactive policing. If you matched the description and were in the rough area why wouldn't they stop and ask you questions. The old saying of "you don't know unless you ask" seems apt. Also I doubt the helicopter was just for you, I imagine that they were using it to try and find the suspects!! Plus if you were one of the suspects and they didn't stop you and you got away and it was later found out, they'd be equally criticized for not doing their job properly.


Mate the chopper was in the sky from the moment I left my house it flew directly over me, a marked police vehicle was posted up on the corner of my street also

They knew it wasn't me. They simply waited for me to pass the vicinity of the crime so they could put some details in their book to make it look like they're doin something when their boss starts askin questions


----------



## Reddo (Feb 3, 2013)

It's been said before, a lot of hate for the police is from people who hate authority. A lot of the time people only see the uniform, they don't see past that and see who the individual is. Of course they aren't all going to be experienced or well mannered, well disciplined or well tempered people. If you come across them with an all ready negative mind set towards them and mouth off or be uncooperative then frankly, you're making things hard for yourself. The police NORMALLY act accordingly to how the individual(s) acts towards the officers.

Their job is made almost impossibilly difficult by staff cuts and lack of resources. Politics should be kept away from policing 100% IMO the chief constable and only the chief constable should be responsible for the running of the police force. IMO the politicians don't have a scooby about policing, particuarly when they've never done anything like it in their lives! Targets....what a load of fvcking [email protected]! Whoever implemented them must have been high or something. Targets have devestated the NHS and the police.

I'm currently an Undergraduate reading a policing course, looking to join the specials soon and then the regulars.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Breda said:


> Mate the chopper was in the sky from the moment I left my house it flew directly over me, a marked police vehicle was posted up on the corner of my street also
> 
> They knew it wasn't me. They simply waited for me to pass the vicinity of the crime so they could put some details in their book to make it look like they're doin something when their boss starts askin questions


Its basic core policing right there that is taught at the start, anyone who is in the vacinity of an incident will be stopped and asked where they have been and are going, their details will be noted, you can refuse to co-operate

The reasons for this is so a picture can be built of whos in the area at the time, who might be a potential witness or suspect, who can be eliminated from investigations.

The copper doesn't go 'I know its 100% not breda, but fhk it im waiting on this point till he comes out of his house and passes me, then ill stop the fhker and get his details to show my gaffer ive done something'

again its this 'uniform out to get me' attitude which is completely the opposite.


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

> My hatred of the police started a while back, my name is Ram Job Hon and I was a former Special Forces soldier and I fought in Afghanistan and won plenty of prestigious Medals, but my time in Afghan still haunts me.
> 
> As I came to Moss Side, Manchester to visit a friend, I was guided out of the town by an power trip police officer who insulted me, but what this police officer didn't know that his insult angered me to the point where I became violent. I was arrested, and taken to the local jail. Once there, they tried to cleaned me, shave me and they assaulted me!! I couldn't take it and my war skills took over and I snapped so I beat a few of them up and escaped. I managed to steal a motorbike and make my way to the forest to try to escape from the Police who wanted to deal me real damage.
> 
> ...


sound like rambo my friend


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Slater8486 said:


> My hatred of the police started a while back, my name is Ram Job Hon and I was a former Special Forces soldier and I fought in Afghanistan and won plenty of prestigious Medals, but my time in Afghan still haunts me.
> 
> As I came to Moss Side, Manchester to visit a friend, I was guided out of the town by an power trip police officer who insulted me, but what this police officer didn't know that his insult angered me to the point where I became violent. I was arrested, and taken to the local jail. Once there, they tried to cleaned me, shave me and they assaulted me!! I couldn't take it and my war skills took over and I snapped so I beat a few of them up and escaped. I managed to steal a motorbike and make my way to the forest to try to escape from the Police who wanted to deal me real damage.
> 
> ...


Love it! :lol:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Big Kris said:


> You did break the law.... ****ing in the street isnt allowed


But it's a ****ing ludicrous law. Why can a man not take a **** in an alleyway? But if you were to **** your pants and let it run all over the floor then that's ok.

Laws against nature are the worst. For example.. fighting is a public order offense just as it is also assault/gbh.. and both parties would be arrested, fined or trialled. But fighting is one of man's greatest natural instincts, we fight to protect or win power, food and women. And another thing.. sex, that would be classed as indecent exposure and whatever else.. against the law, but so does that mean it's illegal for the homeless to have sex?

My name is tekkers and I'm here to rustle some jimmies!


----------



## frenchpress (Nov 22, 2012)

Its not the individual police officers most people don't like. Its the knowledge that when they've got their badges/numbers covered up and in full riot gear, they can kill someone and get away scott free (Tomlinson).


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

IGotTekkers said:


> But it's a ****ing ludicrous law. Why can a man not take a **** in an alleyway? But if you were to **** your pants and let it run all over the floor then that's ok.
> 
> Laws against nature are the worst. For example.. fighting is a public order offense just as it is also assault/gbh.. and both parties would be arrested, fined or trialled. But fighting is one of man's greatest natural instincts, we fight to protect or win power, food and women. And another thing.. sex, that would be classed as indecent exposure and whatever else.. against the law, but so does that mean it's illegal for the homeless to have sex?
> 
> My name is tekkers and I'm here to rustle some jimmies!


You try being the shop owner who's back alley smells of **** every Saturday and Sunday morning


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Breda said:


> Mate the chopper was in the sky from the moment I left my house it flew directly over me, a marked police vehicle was posted up on the corner of my street also
> 
> They knew it wasn't me. They simply waited for me to pass the vicinity of the crime so they could put some details in their book to make it look like they're doin something when their boss starts askin questions


This is all assuming that the chopper was actually looking at your front door when you left. For all you know, and is probably more likely the case, they never spotted you leave a house and only noticed you once you were walking. Lxm covers the other points so I won't repeat.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Haven't bothered to read all 9 pages as frankly the bits I have skimmed are the usual nonsense and bro-gossip. Time and time again it's apparent that the people that hate the police are the people who have had negative dealings with them. The people that have had negative dealings with them have almost always committed and offence. Don't take the pi*s out of the law and you shouldn't have any problems with the police.


----------

